# Tweak Modification Control Center iOS 7



## Phoenixxu (27 Décembre 2013)

Bonsoir bonsoir! 
Je suis un peu en retard, je viens de jb mon iphone 5s.
Je me demandais si il y avait déjà des tweak qui permettent de modifier les raccourcis du control center! ou d'en rajouter!

Avant iOS 7, quand je faisais le jailbreak, je le faisais pour les raccourcis 3G et wifi notamment. Et avec l'ajout de la 4G, je souhaite rajouter ce raccourci.

Connaissez vous donc un tweak répondant à cette contrainte?

Merci à ceux qui prendront le temps de me répondre!


----------



## Bubblefreddo (27 Décembre 2013)

Comme le monde du JB a été surpris par le nouvel évasi0n, il me semble qu'il va falloir être patient...


----------



## Phoenixxu (27 Décembre 2013)

D'accord merci! 

Il va y avoir FlipControlCenter de Ryan Petrich mais il n'est pas encore dispo... 
Et actuellement je ne pense pas qu'il permette de jouer sur les data. Nous verrons bien 
 

Merci d'avoir répondu!


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Bonsoir bonsoir!
> Je suis un peu en retard, je viens de jb mon iphone 5s.
> Je me demandais si il y avait déjà des tweak qui permettent de modifier les raccourcis du control center! ou d'en rajouter!
> 
> ...



Heu... T'es pas vraiment en retard. Au contraire, avant de jailbreacker, il semble urgent d'attendre...


----------



## Phoenixxu (28 Décembre 2013)

Oui... Surtout pour le 5s justement à ce que j'ai lu :-/


----------



## Bigdidou (28 Décembre 2013)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Oui... Surtout pour le 5s justement à ce que j'ai lu :-/



Ouaip... Le 5S, l'iPad 2... Bref, il y a eu une certaine précipitation, tout ça dans le cadre d'un feuilleton bien relayé dans les news de MacG...
C'est pas grave, on va attendre. Il fait admettre qu'iOS 7 à implémenté beaucoup de fonctions pour lesquelles j'utilisais en le jailbteack (centre de notification, centre de contrôle, dossiers contenant plus d'App, et j'en passe...), tout en ouvrant de nouvelles possibilités de tweats : rétablissement de la synchro en USB des contacts et calendriers, pas exemple... 
Après les tweets cosmétiques vont toujours avoir autant de succès, un centre de contrôle plus complet, BiteSMS...


----------



## Ridrogue (29 Décembre 2013)

J'ai installé le tweak CCSettings, sur iPhone 5 iOS7, il permet d'avoir plus de toggles dans le control center comme l'activation ou non des datas, de la 3G, GPS etc..


----------



## Phoenixxu (29 Décembre 2013)

Je vais attendre encore un peu mais, permet-il de contrôler aussi la 4G? 

Aujourd'hui je cherche vraiment le moyen d'avoir le contrôle sur les data (3G ET 4G). 
Cela permet d'économiser de précieuses heures lorsque l'on capte mal et permet à nouveau de repasser en Edge et donc de ne pas être hors ligne (pour les iMessage en l'occurrence)


----------



## Ridrogue (29 Décembre 2013)

Phoenixxu a dit:


> Je vais attendre encore un peu mais, permet-il de contrôler aussi la 4G?
> 
> Aujourd'hui je cherche vraiment le moyen d'avoir le contrôle sur les data (3G ET 4G).
> Cela permet d'économiser de précieuses heures lorsque l'on capte mal et permet à nouveau de repasser en Edge et donc de ne pas être hors ligne (pour les iMessage en l'occurrence)



Si ça contrôle les datas, je pense que ça englobe 3G et 4G. Tu peux toujours l'essayer, il est gratuit. Sur l'iPhone 5, pas de 4G donc je ne peux pas te répondre précisément. 
Cela dit, pour le 5s, mieux vaut attendre encore avant le jb, sur les 5 ça marche, mais pour la génération au dessus, le 64 bits pourrait poser quelques pbs.


----------



## Phoenixxu (29 Décembre 2013)

Merci pour vos réponses 
(En passant, le 5 capte la 4G avec bouygues. Je suis chez Bouygues) 
Je suis sur 5s donc je vais patiemment attendre! 

 
Je testerai ces deux tweaks, qui au final, sont mon unique raison pour laquelle je jailbreak depuis iOS 7!


----------



## Phoenixxu (1 Janvier 2014)

Ça y est, les mises à jour sont tombées! 
Donc la customisation du Control Center est enfin possible sur iPhone 5s. 
Par contre, pas de raccourci 3G. Juste LTE (qui est la 4G je présume) et données cellulaires.. 
Le truc c'est que si je veux juste rester en Edge, eh bien cela m'est toujours impossible. 
Pourtant pour CCSettings dans le changelog, ils annoncent qu'il a le toggle 3G.. Alors est-ce seulement pour ceux qui ne sont pas "éligibles" 4G? 
Je me suis dit que je pourrais faire la suggestion aux auteurs mais je ne connais pas leurs adresses :-/ 
Des gens rencontrent-ils le même problème que moi? 

Merci pour votre temps!


----------



## Phoenixxu (4 Juillet 2014)

Petit up ?


----------

